# Uncle Ted pulls a BONER !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.news10.net/news/story.aspx?storyid=91262&catid=2

Although it was an error on his part to not familiarize himself with the local game laws, he fessed up and paid the fine, end of story!! Well at least until the anti's get ahold of it. He apparently had an outfitter that was working with him(paid I'm sure) I would think that they may have a little liability also.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats too bad he doesn't know the rules of the areas he hunts. Another incident to give us a black eye. Now maybe he'll stop yapping and just play music at his "concerts"


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well yes he should have known the laws, that is without question.

I wonder if he was on a guided hunt or..just thought hey lets go hunt ?

If you pull some thing like that here...you loose hunting rights for three year, fine, and restatution ( sp ? ).

With that said...I am glad I live where I do.

Sorry Uncle Ted, not your first time huh.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I heard that he had an outfitter there, that was, as with all of the traveling hunting shows, supposed to put him on some productive areas. Now as I see it the outfitter must have known about the bait, and I would think that they might go over the local regs. (knowing he was not from the area) which would have included the points rule. But it was Teds responsibility to know the rules.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Let he who is without fault cast the first arrow. I am very respectfull of laws and regs. I bet I break laws daily that I dont even know exist. This is not to excuse him by no means but he is human. I doubt if I had the ability to hunt in all the places he has available to him that I would know all the rules and regs everywhere. I figure he was counting on his guide to know the rules. Teds not about bone but backstrap. My 2 cents worth


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I wonder myself. Seems those with a name put themselves above the laws and regs (on a regular basis) that the rest of us work hard to follow.

I like Ted, but he was a bonehead this time for sure.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

A little time on the web would've helped.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If I was in his shoes I would have been mad at myself first for hiring a bone head and second at myself for not reviewing the laws first and then for placing it on tv that shows he had no idea or...to many drugs in his early years /???. I have been reading the regs for my up comming hunt and know a most already. I am not perfect but then no one is.


----------

